# Gardening work in La Janda / Costa de la Luz / Barbate / Vejer.. ?



## ados34 (May 6, 2011)

Hi all,

Last year we bought a house in between Barbate and Vejer de la Frontera, with the intention of moving from Britain to live there soon (winter 2016/17 is the plan). We used to live in Spain a few years ago, had to come back to the UK for a few years for work, and now it's time to move back "for the long-term". We both speak fluent English and Spanish.

We will be renting out our house in England, and we have a small bungalow near our house in Spain which we can also rent out as a holiday home, but we will need to earn some extra money on top of these rental incomes. One idea is that I could do some gardening work - e.g. general maintenance of people's holiday homes, or help for the less mobile people in the area who want a nice outside space, but aren't physically capable of managing it any more. For the holiday home side of things, this could be extended into more general property maintenance; house cleaning and upkeep, pool maintenance etc. 

However, we're under no illusions about ease of getting such work (or any other work, for that matter!) and I was wondering if any kind person on here would have any useful thoughts, insights etc. as to whether this could be a viable way to earn a few extra euros?

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ados34 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Last year we bought a house in between Barbate and Vejer de la Frontera, with the intention of moving from Britain to live there soon (winter 2016/17 is the plan). We used to live in Spain a few years ago, had to come back to the UK for a few years for work, and now it's time to move back "for the long-term". We both speak fluent English and Spanish.
> 
> ...


 The only thoughts I'm having is that the rules are fairly strict now on that kind of work and you probably would need to register as autonomo, especially if you're under 65 and need healthcare???

Jo xxx


----------



## ados34 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Jo, I appreciate the reply.

I'm 38, my wife is 37 and we have a 3 year old too. We already deal with a gestor in Barbate and we've previously loosely discussed possibilities - we would be registered for seguridad social anyway (for the rental business of our bungalow there) and so if/when one of us started doing other work (e.g. gardening) he would be able to advise us on "adding it on" to our current situation.

Does anybody have much experience of the area to know if there's much demand (and supply of decent gardeners!)? I know in some parts of Spain I know there are many ex-pats and locals working as maintenance people (pools and gardens) but I get the impression this isn't so much the case on the Costa de la Luz. I could of course well be very wrong though!

Cheers!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ados34 said:


> Thanks Jo, I appreciate the reply.
> 
> I'm 38, my wife is 37 and we have a 3 year old too. We already deal with a gestor in Barbate and we've previously loosely discussed possibilities - we would be registered for seguridad social anyway (for the rental business of our bungalow there) and so if/when one of us started doing other work (e.g. gardening) he would be able to advise us on "adding it on" to our current situation.
> 
> ...


Spain is still suffering somewhat from the recession, high unemployment etc - so jobs arent easy to come by, especially menial type work. You can only go over look and ask I guess, but its not going to be easy to find or to guarantee.

Jo xxx


----------



## ados34 (May 6, 2011)

Indeed, that's really all I think we can do! I thought it was worth asking though, in case there's anyone with any local knowledge.. you never know


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm not sure who we have who live in that area, but all along the southern coast is quite harsh workwise - there maybe a bit of seasonal bar work or some professional posts, but not very much and of course you're also competing with school leavers/students on their summer holiday from schools and colleges - you may be lucky though, but it will be luck, not an easy transition I'm afraid. But you will still have an income from your properties - as long as you have tenants!?

Sorry, I dont mean to sound negative, but its not as it was

Jo xxx


----------



## ados34 (May 6, 2011)

jojo said:


> Sorry, I dont mean to sound negative, but its not as it was


No need to be sorry, I welcome any thoughts and views!

As for rentals, this is the second year we've been renting the bungalow so we'll have a reasonable idea already about occupancy expectations. With the bungalow and my house here we won't be too far off making a decent go of things, we're now just trying to think ahead and plan for earning that little bit extra to make us more comfortable and not eat into the savings too rapidly. We already have quite a few ideas, and we know we'll more than likely need them, and more - we (probably) wouldn't go if we were going to be dependent on one thing that could quite easily flop!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ados34 said:


> No need to be sorry, I welcome any thoughts and views!
> 
> As for rentals, this is the second year we've been renting the bungalow so we'll have a reasonable idea already about occupancy expectations. With the bungalow and my house here we won't be too far off making a decent go of things, we're now just trying to think ahead and plan for earning that little bit extra to make us more comfortable and not eat into the savings too rapidly. We already have quite a few ideas, and we know we'll more than likely need them, and more - we (probably) wouldn't go if we were going to be dependent on one thing that could quite easily flop!


Then do it  - you're not burning bridges so you can always "unpick" it all and go back if it doesnt work. You wont know if you dont try. 

Jo xxx


----------



## ados34 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Jo!
You're right - we left Spain once, and wouldn't want to do it again - but if we had to, we could and there's very little to lose...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ados34 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Last year we bought a house in between Barbate and Vejer de la Frontera, with the intention of moving from Britain to live there soon (winter 2016/17 is the plan). We used to live in Spain a few years ago, had to come back to the UK for a few years for work, and now it's time to move back "for the long-term". We both speak fluent English and Spanish.
> 
> ...


How long ago did you return to the UK for work? 

It's either as bad as it was then or worse......

That isn't to say that you wouldn't get some work - but if you were relying on it, that could be iffy


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

As an inhabitant in the Costa de la Luz, I would say that yes there is always menial work to do for ex-pats. But things are tightening up including new laws on rental properties. If you NEED to work to make ends meet, then I suggest you are better off in the UK where there is a safety net. 

Try the local forum /SNIP/ and ask around before making any commitment 

Davexf


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> How long ago did you return to the UK for work?
> 
> It's either as bad as it was then or worse......
> 
> That isn't to say that you wouldn't get some work - but if you were relying on it, that could be iffy


Even with an estimated 11% increase in hotel bookings and growth generally in the tourism sector, unemployment round here is still averaging 30%.
I just don't get it. Are the same number of workers working longer hours,I wonder?
Or is there just not enough work to go round in many parts of Andalucia??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Even with an estimated 11% increase in hotel bookings and growth generally in the tourism sector, unemployment round here is still averaging 30%.
> I just don't get it. Are the same number of workers working longer hours,I wonder?
> Or is there just not enough work to go round in many parts of Andalucia??


Around here they just work longer hours in high season - a few places - those whose trade is very seasonal - take on one or two extra staff for the season - but most have the same staff working longer hours.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> As an inhabitant in the Costa de la Luz, I would say that yes there is always menial work to do for ex-pats. But things are tightening up including new laws on rental properties. If you NEED to work to make ends meet, then I suggest you are better off in the UK where there is a safety net.
> 
> ...


Do you think people can make a living from this type of work?
Is the work legal ie with a contract, paying taxes, giving access to healthcare etc or is it some paid under the table and some on the books, or is it largely illegal work?


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

We have had 'business' cards in our post box, from people wanting all kinds of maintainence, gardening and pool cleaning work, from as little as 8-10 euros per hour, which is a very small wage for many hours work, sometimes in very hot conditions. These guys are probably not legal workers, I have never followed up a lead to find out, as we employ a fully legal company.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Do you think people can make a living from this type of work?
> Is the work legal ie with a contract, paying taxes, giving access to healthcare etc or is it some paid under the table and some on the books, or is it largely illegal work?


Hola 

Whilst many are illegal currently, because of the rental laws, owners will want to only have legal workers to offset tax. Therefore I believe this is the thin end of the wedge that will make more people legal. 

Davexf


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> Whilst many are illegal currently, because of the rental laws, owners will want to only have legal workers to offset tax. Therefore I believe this is the thin end of the wedge that will make more people legal.
> 
> Davexf


Could be a big change for everyone then, workers, house owners, tax officers...
I think the whole black money syndrome will only ever be (somewhat) controlled if more inspections and tighter measures across the board are put in place and policed. There's no point in putting new legislation or even having existing laws if they are not followed and the authorities are not given the means for them to be actioned.

What new rental laws are you referring to?


----------



## ados34 (May 6, 2011)

Hi all and thanks for the input!

Xabiachica:



> How long ago did you return to the UK for work?
> It's either as bad as it was then or worse......


We left in 2011. To clarify, we did both have jobs in Spain when we left. And amazingly, we were both working in "our fields" at the time - I was working in IT, my wife as a Veterinary Nurse.


Davexf:



> Try the local forum /SNIP/ and ask around before making any commitment


Thanks Dave, good to hear from someone on the CdlL. What is SNIP? Asking around seems the sensible thing to do, and it's what I'm trying to do - both here and to a few people we already know in the area.


And finally, for now... thanks for this, Pesky Wesky:



> If you want to go fast, go alone. If you want to go far, go together. African proverb


I've never heard that. I love it!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

ados34 said:


> H
> 
> Thanks Dave, good to hear from someone on the CdlL. What is SNIP? !


Unfortunately it's the name of a competing forum which I had to cut out.


----------



## ados34 (May 6, 2011)

Aha! I thought it might be, as I just saw the same thing in another post..!
No worries


----------



## campogato (Dec 10, 2018)

*Gardening work - La Janda*

Hi
Saw your postings, so wondered if you were still interested in some general/gardening work in the Vejer/Barbate area. It would be a few hours a week, mainly seasonal - but you would need to be registered autonomo. If you are interested, please let me know!


----------

